# dma before fsck

## xracoonx

hey folks!

while booting fsck tells me that i should enable dma to speed it up. i already have enabled dma with hdparm (using: "rc-update add hdparm default"). but on the bootsequence hdparm is loaded after fsck. how can i load it earlier?

thx, in advance...

Daniel

----------

## JensZ

Try the Kernel option "enable DMA by default", with this in my setup DMA is enabled for all Devices

----------

## xracoonx

sry i am a newbie... where can i find this kernel setting? i was already searching in the "make menuconf"

----------

## JensZ

I can't look in the config right now, but this option stand where you can select all IDE stuff (like chipset support...)

----------

## xracoonx

how can i get to this section? i really couldnt find anything via "make menuconfig"...

----------

## JensZ

after typing 

```
make menuconfig
```

you get a lot of options choose 

```
ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support
```

enable 

```
ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support
```

dive deeper into Kerneloptions by choosing 

```
IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices
```

an there you got:

```
[*]   Generic PCI IDE chipset support                               

[*]     Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                        

[*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                         

[ ]     Boot off-board chipsets first support                      

[ ]       Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA              

[*]       Use PCI DMA by default when available                

[ ]     Enable DMA only for disks                               

[ ]       ATA Work(s) In Progress (EXPERIMENTAL)              

[ ]     AEC62XX chipset support[/list][/list]
```

----------

## ragingwolf

[*]   Generic PCI IDE chipset support

[*]     Generic PCI bus-master DMA support

[ ]     Boot off-board chipsets first support

[ ]       Force enable legacy 2.0.X HOSTS to use DMA

[*]       Use PCI DMA by default when available

[ ]     Enable DMA only for disks

[ ]       ATA Work(s) In Progress (EXPERIMENTAL)

I have these options enabled in the kernel, it still does not enable dma for some reason on just my hard drives connected to my onboard ata100 (integrated promise controller).  Is this some bug in the kernel, maybe someone more familiar with the kernel should look into this issue.  I too am looking to enabling dma before the fschk as well.

----------

## paranode

Try changing to runlevel from default to boot, ie rc-update add hdparm boot and see if that has any effect.

----------

## propheci

 *paranode wrote:*   

> Try changing to runlevel from default to boot, ie rc-update add hdparm boot and see if that has any effect.

 

i tried doing that but it didn't affect anything.  i have all the kernel options mentioned by ragingwolf.  but DMA and other things are only loaded after fsck is run.  my /etc/conf.d/hdparm has one single line:

```
all_args="-d1"
```

which i suppose should enable DMA on all drives.

----------

